# Metal Halide problem



## LAKA (Feb 11, 2007)

I notice that my metal halides will turn off after a few hours of operation lately. I have had them for a few years now.
They stay off for a few minutes then light by themselves again.
Any suggestions?

LAKA


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

there are 2 things I can think of that would cuase this.

the bulbs/ ballest is over heating.( which could have damaged them)

or you have a power issuse.


----------



## Isochroma (Aug 16, 2009)

They're cycling. That means EOL. Replace them before they explode. High CCT halides should be replaced on a yearly or at most 1.5 year basis.


----------

